# lcd monitor 22inchs under 8k



## sunny656 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi guys
please suggest me a full hd monitor under 8k
it should be full hd


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 7, 2011)

45 views but no reply


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 7, 2011)

Benq E 2220 HD approx 7500 Full HD (using this one)

Review

BenQ E2220HD Review - Monitors


Benq G 2220 HD approx 8000


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 for Benq G 2220 HD


----------



## Tenida (Sep 8, 2011)

Go for led moniter.The power comsumption is so lesser than typical lcd moniter.And the picture quality is more brighter with less heat dessipiation.
Consider this models
BENQ G2220 HDL
DELL ST2220L
All under 8k.


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi...finaly after several reviews and with your suggesthion i got benq g2220hd for 7k inclusive of vat i think its a good vfm...soon i will share my experiences 
thank you for all your suggestions


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats buddy. Put some pics too..


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats. Very good purchase.


----------

